# Logo Effects ideas.



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

Woo! Another logo design help thread!  Basically, unless someone wants to make my logo look truly badass for me, (right now it looks Ok) Im looking for some ideas for effects I could put on this logo. Some really detailed effects ideas, and some simple enough to cut out with an exacto (we make our own merch). I don't have Illustrator, but im getting that soon, I do have Photoshop CS3. I know Vector is the way to go, but I don't have the $$ for Illustrator!! (at the moment atleast). I do make sure I use 300 DPI or higher though. Anyway, this is what i've got. 







(Yes obnoxious green, because I used that color on our last flyer, and for some reason im not tired of it yet!  )

I've searched a bunch of text effects tutorials and sites, and did quite a few things today, but really didn't come up, or see any tuts. that I really liked.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2009)

Even if you can't save your stuff as vectors, you should still make sure to save them as .psd files (your project files, meaning) and export them as .pngs to avoid the "white box" effect. I'm sure you probably already know that, but that's a 'just in case' explanation. 

As for text effects, any examples of what you're talking about?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

Randy said:


> Even if you can't save your stuff as vectors, you should still make sure to save them as .psd files (your project files, meaning) and export them as .pngs to avoid the "white box" effect. I'm sure you probably already know that, but that's a 'just in case' explanation.
> 
> As for text effects, any examples of what you're talking about?



Of course I always have them saved as PSDs. Though exporting as PNGs? Whitebox effect? That, i've never heard of. 

Honestly, I have no examples because im not sure what direction to take. Like I said, I looked and tried quite a few different effects, and I didn't really like anything I did, nor many of the tutorials (the ones I Did like, I didn't like on my logo)

Here's one of the ones I tried...and the more I look at it, the cheesier it looks.





Also if it helps to listen or know the style of music we play. 
myspace.com/shuddersome


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2009)

About .PNGs:

See how your first image has a white box around it? If you saved/exported it as a .PNG (assuming that the background of your project file is transparent), then there wouldn't be a box there and it would look something like this:






Try to ignore the odd way the letters are outlined, but as you'll notice, the background is transparent. Now, it's not a vector, so it's not infinitely resizeable like a vector image would be but at least the background is transparent. This comes in handy when posting it in forums like this one, or if you're adding to a document with an elaborately colored background. Also, if you're giving it to someone to make posters, etc., it's not as easy to work with as a vector but it'll probably still save them a step vs. working with a .JPG. 

As for the text effect thing... your ideas are still really cool.  When I asked for examples, I meant any other logos or something you've seen (other bands, etc.) that stood out to you? I'll give the myspace a listen also. 

EDIT: Also, the last picture you posted would look less "cheesy" if you didn't emboss the text but left the fire there. Personally? I'd suggest the letters be outlined in white (well, varying shades of white and gray to give it a subtle "shiny" effect), and the inside of the letters in black.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like stuff like this. I found a tutorial for it actually, but I cannot do it because it uses photoshop And illustrator.





I've always wanted to put a thors hammer in our logo somewhere, but could never find a way to make it look good. 

I Really, Really like this one:





Basically, Swords, Viking, Celtic, and Zombies would sum up the type of feel we try to aim for. 

Of course I could come up with a billion logos that I like, but now you're asking for examples and I can't think of anything haha.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 9, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Woo! Another logo design help thread!  Basically, unless someone wants to make my logo look truly badass for me, (right now it looks Ok) Im looking for some ideas for effects I could put on this logo. Some really detailed effects ideas, and some simple enough to cut out with an exacto (we make our own merch). I don't have Illustrator, but im getting that soon, I do have Photoshop CS3. I know Vector is the way to go, but I don't have the $$ for Illustrator!! (at the moment atleast). I do make sure I use 300 DPI or higher though. Anyway, this is what i've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look up grunge text and play with some of that.


----------

